
E-Scooter Workers Just Formed Their First Union - tempsy
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/dyggwv/e-scooter-workers-just-formed-their-first-union
======
masonic
The use of card check, as opposed to secret ballot, exposes workers who oppose
a given union to retaliation.

